# Help quick - blue lips in toddler



## RainCoastMama (Oct 13, 2004)

The nurse's line didn't have anything useful. SHe's happy, normal, playing but her lips are blue/purplish. She woke from a nap about 40 min ago, then played a bit in cold water at the water table, but not for very long. No colds, no fever, teething a little, only ate a banana which she is not allergic to. Any ideas? Thanks..


----------



## Qestia (Sep 26, 2005)

any chance she ate something blue? a crayon? chalk?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Qestia* 
any chance she ate something blue? a crayon? chalk?

That was my first thought as well!

It could also mean that she's cold, which isn't too worrisome if it clears up when she gets warmer clothes on and/or moves around a lot.


----------



## littlehawksmom (May 22, 2005)

Not saying that this is the problem, but because blue lips is another symptom of this...
I have heard that you can tell if someone isn't getting enough air by looking at their chest when they breathe. If it sinks way in when they exhale, I mean enough to see ribs, they are not getting enough oxygen.
I know this because we live 2 miles above sea level and an infant with a chest infection often needs oxygen supplementation.
Maybe it was just hte cold water?
Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## ollineeba (Apr 12, 2005)

I also wondered about something she might have put in her mouth. DD chewed on a piece of paper once, only for a few seconds, but it did that.


----------



## JessSC (Jan 26, 2007)

My son's lips turn blue as soon as he gets even mildly cold from playing in water. We live in a hot part of South Carolina, but if he walks into the shade with the garden hose, he immediately starts shaking and turning blue in his lips. Warming him up does the trick! He must have a low body temp or something!

Good luck!


----------



## RainCoastMama (Oct 13, 2004)

Thank you mamas! All seems well. We ascertained that it was a circulation thing - she slept without a shirt for 2 hrs, then got up, I put a shirt on her, and she went outside (which was cool, not cold), playing with the water. I think that her body did not have time to adequately circulate oxygen which was kept from the extremities from the cool air. At any rate, her lips pinked up. We will be watching - googling 'blue lips child' is enough to give you the heebie jeebies.


----------



## LynnS6 (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RainCoastMama* 
googling 'blue lips child' is enough to give you the heebie jeebies.









Once our son came down with leg pain and a fever all in the same day. I googled it, and I think I diagnosed several rare tropical diseases and leukemia before the evening was out! (He's fine - no rare diseases. He pulled a muscle in his leg and we'd gone to the doctor to have it checked out, and he picked up a virus there.)

Glad to hear the blue lips were just cold. My kids both get those.


----------

